# Carte de sejour



## Northernsutty

Hello 
I received my Carte de sejour 10 yearresidency in November 21 but I now no longer wish to keep it as I am back in the UK . Amy ideas on how to cancel it.


----------



## EuroTrash

Your CdS simply shows that you have acqured the right to live in France. Under the WA, you lose that right once you've been outside of France for 5 years. I don't see how you can cancel a "right", it is a thing you have until it expires. Whether or not you choose to take advantage of it is up to you, just because you have that right it doesn't mean you have to live in France if you don't want to. 

The way I see it, trying to cancel a CdS would be a bit like passing an exam, getting the certificate and then saying "Actually I don't need this certificate any more, I want to cancel it".


----------



## Clic Clac

Northernsutty said:


> Hello
> I received my Carte de sejour 10 yearresidency in November 21 but I now no longer wish to keep it as I am back in the UK . Amy ideas on how to cancel it.


The 5 year 'window' you have is a long time in BorisLand. 

Just let it roll. You might be glad of the lifeboat one day. 

The MonkeyPox is starting to spread, and the plague of locusts is booked for October with the next energy price hike. 

Boris' father has just gained French nationality so that he doesn't have to return, and he hears it all straight from the horse's mouth.


----------

